# Game #75: Phoenix Suns (48-26) @ New Jersey Nets (10-64) - 3/31



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednessday, 7:30PMEST/5:30PMMT/4:30PMPST
Where: Izod Center - East Rutherford, NJ 
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 111-105 vs Chicago Bulls *












*Phoenix Suns (48-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 














* New Jersey Nets (10-64) 

Starters: 





































PG Devin Harris | SG Courtney Lee | SF Jarvis Hayes | PF Yi Jianlian | C Brook Lopez 
* 





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....EATTHEMALIVE!*
​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

23-23 at the end of 1.

Missed 2nd half of 1st qrter though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. Never came back so I missed whole 2nd qrter.

53-50, Nets at the half. 


We're not losing this game so I'm not worried.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Started listening to radio broadcast. 

Suns started out on fire 15-2 run to start and outscored em 38-23 in qter,


88-76 Suns at the end of 3.

Nash 17 pts (7-13), 12 assists, 7 rebs in 25 mins. 


Amare is in foul trouble.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bench has been awesome. Specifically, Duds, Frye and Dragic.


Dragic 11 pts, 6 assists in 16 mins. Might keep Nash from entering the game again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is back. drains a 3 and a long jumper.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 116, Nets 105*


Nash 24 pts (9-16), 14 assists, 7 rebs 

Jrich 23 pts (10-17), 3 rebs, 3 assists


9 straight wins for the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare was human tonight. I'm thinking he'll end up as Player of the Month for March, or at least he should be.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Amare was human tonight. I'm thinking he'll end up as Player of the Month for March, or at least he should be.


Or whistled extra quickly for fouls of a dubious nature which took him out of rhythm


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Exactly. A lot of BS calls on him. Nash was getting hammered and no calls.

They called Frye for a BS flagrant.


----------

